# [emerge] Installation de VLC et MPlayer

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

1) J'ai installé VLC avec USE="X", mais VLC se lance sans interface graphique.

2) Lorsque je veux installer MPlayer, emerge veut me réinstaller gentoo-sources. Comment éviter ça ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## Neuromancien

A tout hasard, j'ai essayé USE="-kernel" et ça fonctionne.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

1) pour vlc il faut le useflag wxwindows si tu veux l'interface graphique

2) pour mplayer c'est le virtual/alsa qui doit pointer sur gentoo-sources. Tu as installé quel noyau ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Ey wrote:*   

> 2) pour mplayer c'est le virtual/alsa qui doit pointer sur gentoo-sources. Tu as installé quel noyau ?

 

2.6.17-gentoo-r8

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Ey wrote:*   

> 1) pour vlc il faut le useflag wxwindows si tu veux l'interface graphique

 

J'ai le même problème avec MPlayer.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai le même problème avec MPlayer.

 

C'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas d'interface graphique lorsque tu lances la commande mplayer. Il est possible d'avoir une interface (très moche d'ailleurs) en utilisant la commande gmplayer...

----------

## man in the hill

_-_ Pour vlc la solution est sur leur site http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-gentoo.html

_-_ mplayer --help   ou man  mplayer

----------

## Ey

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> C'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas d'interface graphique lorsque tu lances la commande mplayer. Il est possible d'avoir une interface (très moche d'ailleurs) en utilisant la commande gmplayer...

 A condition d'avoir le flag gtk.

EDIT : sinon dans mplayer il y a aussi un menu OSD pour ceux que ça intéresse. Il faut ajouter :

- dans ~/.mplayer/config

```
menu=yes
```

- dans ~/.mplayer/input.conf

```
ESC menu up
```

Comme ça quand l'on appuie sur escape ça affiche le menu OSD.

Bon ensuite contrairement à la gui GTK, tu es obligé d'avoir un fichier en lecture (pause comprise) sinon mplayer s'arrête.

----------

## theniaky

Merci beaucoup pour le menu OSD, je ne connaissais pas et ça va m'être très pratique !

----------

## ratur

Pareil... Merci beaucoup pour l'astuce !

----------

## Neuromancien

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> _-_ Pour vlc la solution est sur leur site http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-gentoo.html
> 
> _-_ mplayer --help   ou man  mplayer

 

Si j'utilise tous les flags, je dois recompiler des dizaines de paquets parmi lesquels gcc, baselayout, module-init-tools, etc. Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.

Je n'ai pas la commande gmplayer.

----------

## guilc

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si j'utilise tous les flags, je dois recompiler des dizaines de paquets parmi lesquels gcc, baselayout, module-init-tools, etc. Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.

 

Utilise les flags locaux dans /etc/portage ! 

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas la commande gmplayer.

 

USE gtk sur mplayer

----------

## Neuromancien

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   
> 
> Si j'utilise tous les flags, je dois recompiler des dizaines de paquets parmi lesquels gcc, baselayout, module-init-tools, etc. Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. 
> 
> Utilise les flags locaux dans /etc/portage ! 

 

 :Question: 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   
> 
> Je n'ai pas la commande gmplayer. 
> ...

 

Je croyais que ce flag était mis par défaut...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> USE gtk sur mplayer

 

Je suppose qu'il faut également utiliser les flags quicktime, real et win32codecs pour lire ces formats.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Je croyais que ce flag était mis par défaut...

 

Ca dépend de ton profile...

 *Quote:*   

> Je suppose qu'il faut également utiliser les flags quicktime, real et win32codecs pour lire ces formats.

 

T'as tout deviné !

Il faut savoir qu'en utilisant le USE real, ça va t'installer le paquet realplayer. Sinon je n'ai pas souvenir d'un use quicktime...

----------

## man in the hill

[quote="Neuromancien"] *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   
> 
> Si j'utilise tous les flags, je dois recompiler des dizaines de paquets parmi lesquels gcc, baselayout, module-init-tools, etc. Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. 
> 
> Utilise les flags locaux dans /etc/portage ! 

 

 :Question: 

```
crazy_gentoo  %

 cat /etc/portage/package.use

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live 

```

J'utilise jamais vlc alors regarde si il n'y a pas des flags qui ont changés !

----------

## Neuromancien

Lors de la compilation, j'obtiens l'erreur :

```
 * Applying svgalib-1.9.24-linux2.6.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/media-libs/svgalib/files/svgalib-1.9.24-all_devices.patch

 *   ( svgalib-1.9.24-all_devices.patch )

!!! ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.24 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  svgalib-1.9.24.ebuild, line 36:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/media-libs/svgalib/files/svgalib-1.9.24-all_devices.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 198:   Called die

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

```

----------

## Neuromancien

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je croyais que ce flag était mis par défaut... 
> 
> Ca dépend de ton profile...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Je suppose qu'il faut également utiliser les flags quicktime, real et win32codecs pour lire ces formats. 
> ...

 

quicktime est une option de win32codecs.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Lors de la compilation, j'obtiens l'erreur :
> 
> ```
>  * Applying svgalib-1.9.24-linux2.6.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ]
> 
> ...

 

Vérifie que tu n'as pas le patch svgalib-1.9.24-all_devices.patch dans  /usr/portage/media-libs/svgalib/files , si tu ne l'as pas soit tu commentes le patch dans l'ebuild, soit tu cherches avec le moteur du forum des solutions ou google ou tu peux aussi essayé de masquer cette version en vérifiant quand même  l'ebuild et le répertoire files ... ...

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai compilé MPlayer mais il ne fonctionne pas bien. Sur un DVD, le son est décalé et je n'arrive pas à mettre l'image au bon format.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Lors de la compilation, j'obtiens l'erreur :
> 
> ```
>  * Applying svgalib-1.9.24-linux2.6.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ]
> 
> ...

 

J'ai un patch svgalib-1.9.24-linux2.6.patch mais pas svgalib-1.9.24-all_devices.patch.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Celui là est bien appliqué :

```
Applying svgalib-1.9.24-linux2.6.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ] 
```

je l'ai moi ce patch qui plante chez toi donc fait une synchro ...

Sinon, j'ai un ebuild mplayer-cvs qui fonctionne ... tu peux tjrs essayer cette version de developpement ! Tu créer un overlay pour l'utiliser ...

_-_ mplayer-9999.ebuild

http://fr.pastebin.ca/175493

@ +

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai une autre erreur :

```
 * checking vlc-patches-16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with unicode in your USE
```

Dans /etc/make.conf, j'ai bien USE="unicode".  :Question: 

----------

## PabOu

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> J'ai une autre erreur :
> 
> ```
>  * checking vlc-patches-16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]
> 
> ...

 

emerge world -NuDav et normalement, wxGTK sera dans la liste à emerger.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   J'ai une autre erreur :
> 
> ```
>  * checking vlc-patches-16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]
> 
> ...

 

Non, il n'est pas dans la liste. Et je ne comprend pas pourquoi je devrais recompiler tout mon système pour installer VLC.

----------

## nykos

emerge -DuNav ne recompile pas tout le système, ça le met à jour, donc ça recompile juste les paquets pour lesquels une nouvelle version est disponible

----------

## PabOu

 *nykos wrote:*   

> emerge -DuNav ne recompile pas tout le système, ça le met à jour, donc ça recompile juste les paquets pour lesquels une nouvelle version est disponible

 

Et également les paquets dont les useflags ont changé.. c'est l'intérêt du -N.. et c'est ce qui est intéressant ici (pour recompiler wxGTK avec le useflag unicode vu qu'apparement, wxGTK est compilé sans..).

Neuromancien : Si wxgtk n'est pas dans la liste, c'est que soit tu n'as pas le useflag unicode pour le paquet wxgtk, soit tu as mal vu, soit wxgtk a _déjà_ été compilé avec le flag unicode.. Mais cette dernière option n'est pas valide à cause du message que tu as eu précédemment, à savoir  *Quote:*   

> !!! You need to emerge wxGTK with unicode in your USE

 

Ou bien alors c'est que tu t'es amusé à virer des fichiers /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode* ...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *nykos wrote:*   emerge -DuNav ne recompile pas tout le système, ça le met à jour, donc ça recompile juste les paquets pour lesquels une nouvelle version est disponible 
> 
> Et également les paquets dont les useflags ont changé.. c'est l'intérêt du -N.. et c'est ce qui est intéressant ici (pour recompiler wxGTK avec le useflag unicode vu qu'apparement, wxGTK est compilé sans..).
> 
> Neuromancien : Si wxgtk n'est pas dans la liste, c'est que soit tu n'as pas le useflag unicode pour le paquet wxgtk, soit tu as mal vu, soit wxgtk a _déjà_ été compilé avec le flag unicode.. Mais cette dernière option n'est pas valide à cause du message que tu as eu précédemment, à savoir  *Quote:*   !!! You need to emerge wxGTK with unicode in your USE 
> ...

 

wxGTK n'est pas dans la liste. Visiblement il a déjà été compilé avec le flag unicode. USE="unicode gtk2" emerge -avN wxGTK me donne le message Nothing to merge.

----------

## Neuromancien

Bon, laissez tomber... Gentoo n'est pas faite pour moi. Je vais retourner sous Arch. Je ne peux rien faire fonctionner sous Gentoo. Je tourne en rond depuis plusieurs jours, en recompilant sans cesse mes paquets, sans résultat. Merci à tout ceux qui m'ont aidé et désolé de leur avoir fait perdre leur temps avec moi.

----------

## theniaky

Arf faut pas abandonner comme ça !!! Une fois que tu maitriseras un petit peu tu ne pourras plus t'en passer de ta gentoo   :Razz: 

----------

## lmarcini

[Mode joke]Neuromancien est coutumier des "aller/retour" sur Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: [/mode joke]

Sinon, j'ai simplement un petit conseil à te donner, Neuromancien : n'abandonne pas, tu as passé le plus difficile surtout que tu m'as l'air d'avoir une bonne compréhension globale du système ! Donc :

- relis le chapitre sur les USE (ça fait un peu RTFM Debian   :Laughing:  )

- dis-toi que tout le monde est passé par le même stade que toi...

Bon courage !

----------

## anigel

Déjà 1 an et 6 mois depuis ton dernier renoncement, ça progresse...

Si je peux me permettre un conseil pour ton prochain retour vers le fut... vers Gentoo, ce serait : patience, persévérance, et... patience. Et un peu persévérance, aussi  :Laughing:  !

 :Arrow:  poster frénétiquement, à quelques minutes (parfois quelques secondes) d'écart, ne sert à rien. Organise tes idées, prends le temps de poser ton problème de façon globale. Et, sincèrement, si vraiment Gentoo ne te convient pas, il n'y a pas de honte à utiliser autre chose, que ce soit un autre Linux, ou même Windows. Pour ma part, je préfère largement un bon "pro" Windows à un mauvais UNIXien... Alors si Arch te correspond, peut-être vaut-il mieux que tu t'y consacre plus complètement ?

Pour te parler franchement, suivre tes aventures, au rythme où tu les mène, c'est épuisant... Sans compter que spammer le forum n'est pas vraiment le meilleur moyen de trouver des réponses...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Déjà 1 an et 6 mois depuis ton dernier renoncement, ça progresse...
> 
> Si je peux me permettre un conseil pour ton prochain retour vers le fut... vers Gentoo, ce serait : patience, persévérance, et... patience. Et un peu persévérance, aussi  !
> 
>  poster frénétiquement, à quelques minutes (parfois quelques secondes) d'écart, ne sert à rien. Organise tes idées, prends le temps de poser ton problème de façon globale. Et, sincèrement, si vraiment Gentoo ne te convient pas, il n'y a pas de honte à utiliser autre chose, que ce soit un autre Linux, ou même Windows. Pour ma part, je préfère largement un bon "pro" Windows à un mauvais UNIXien... Alors si Arch te correspond, peut-être vaut-il mieux que tu t'y consacre plus complètement ?
> ...

 

J'ai posté quand j'avais des problèmes que je n'arrivais pas à résoudre. Je n'aime pas rester sur un échec mais j'en ai assez de perdre mon temps, d'autant qu'aucun des problèmes que j'ai rencontré n'a trouvé de solution.

----------

## lmarcini

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> ...qu'aucun des problèmes que j'ai rencontré n'a trouvé de solution.

 

C'est peut-être là que le bât blesse : ce n'est pas au problème de trouver une solution mais à toi, avec l'aide éventuelle des personnes qui ont eu l'amabilité de te répondre, de résoudre tes soucis...

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, tu as une bonne approche du système mais il me semble que tu souhaites que ça te tombe "tout cuit dans le bec"... C'est dommage que tu sois trop impatient.

Par contre, le ton de ton dernier message n'est franchement pas sympa : c'est peut-être subjectif mais ça donne l'impression que tu prends le forum pour un self-service  :Sad: 

--> *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> ...j'en ai assez de perdre mon temps...

 

Enfin, au vu de tes différents posts, quasiment toutes tes remarques sont négatives...

----------

## Enlight

Franchement, ce soir je me permets (j'ai un coup dans l'aile, j'y vais!): Y'a un gros gros problême d'attitude!

Que ce soit face aux gens, (parceque rembaler des gars comme sireyessire, ça peut valoir une haine eternelle de beaucoup de membres, y'a des gens auxquel il faut pas toucher et il en fait parti, pas de chance!) ou face aux problèmes.

La première chose et elle est flagrante, c'est la dispersion et l'impatience; poster ici, ça permets souvent des réponses rapides, mais ça permets surtout et avant tout, de voir comment les autres utilisateurs appréhendent un problème, il y'a quand même un minimum d'outils spécifiques à maitriser tels que portage, ses options ou ses messages, ainsi qu'equery par exemple. Après on demande pas à tout le monde de s'appeler pierreg, mais après trois ans c'est le genre de minimum social qu'on se sent en droit d'attendre.

Bref sur ce point j'ai rien de plus intelligent qu'Anigel à dire, mais j'éspère juste que le fait qu'on soit plusieurs t'incite à la remise en question, il y'a beacoup de gens ici qui t'ont accordé de leur temps, je pense qu'aussi précieux que soit le tien, le leur cumulé à au moins autant d'importance,  j'espère que tu en es conscient!!!

De plus je pense que tu as constaté que "les multiples bugs de gentoo" semblent ne pas atteindre tout le monde, dans un monde aussi cartésien que celui de l'informatique, en général ça sonne l'heure de la remise en question. Je me répète peut être mais ce genre de truc faut que ça rentre. N'as tu pas envisagé un seule seconde que plus l'erreur arrivait tôt dans l'installation, plus les répercutions pouvaient être fortes??? Tu ne t'es jamais donné la peine de nous donner les infos décrites dans les topics sticky (emerge --info et cie), bref tu n'as jamais aidé les gens qui se décarcassaient pour toi.

Parceque je ne sais pas si tu l'as remarqué, mais ici c'est pas une hotline, les gens sont pas payés, alors quand tu les traites indirectement d'incapables en disant perdre ton temps, je crois qu'il ne leur reste plus grand chose. Tu sais la reconnaissance ça nourrit pas, mais ça aide à vivre son quotidien, ça motive, ça donne envie de se dépasser, et dans le cas présent, je ne sais pas comment tu fonctionnes mais moi je me sentirais vraiment une obligation morale de réusssite au vue de l'energie déployée. Tu vois, par le passé (peut être encore maintenant, mais dans ce cas ils sont sympas de pas me le faire ressentir) J'ai été un sacré boulet avec mon système, il suffit de voir un thread bien connu de tous. Mais quand tu vois une telle mobilisation, je ne comprends pas que ça ne te donne pas envie de prendre le taureau par les cornes afin de pouvoir toi même aider par la suite.

Alors peut être que tes succes stories avec d'autres distibutions te donnent un peu la grosse tête et la critique facile (j'avoue avoir ce genre de pensées face aux sytèmes debian based (ubuntu quoi!)quand j'arrives pas à avoir mes win32codecs etc...) mais accepte juste le fait que quand on essaye une distribution, surtout lorsque ses caractéristiques sont spécifiques, il faut savoir faire fi de son ego et accepter d'apprendre à nouveau, ne serait-ce que certains concepts primaires et le fonctionnement basique de paquet manager.

Sur ce je te laisse avec cette reflexion, avec ldd (qui n'est pas gentoo specique) equery b et un bon vieux google, je suis sûr que 99% de tes problèmes peuvent être résolus en moins de 2...

Sur ce, en espérant te voir un jour dans le droit chemin, pas forcément celui de gentoo, mais celui du respect des gens et de l'investissement personnel...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   ...qu'aucun des problèmes que j'ai rencontré n'a trouvé de solution. 
> 
> C'est peut-être là que le bât blesse : ce n'est pas au problème de trouver une solution mais à toi, avec l'aide éventuelle des personnes qui ont eu l'amabilité de te répondre, de résoudre tes soucis...
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, tu as une bonne approche du système mais il me semble que tu souhaites que ça te tombe "tout cuit dans le bec"... C'est dommage que tu sois trop impatient.
> ...

 

Désolé si j'ai froissé certains, ce n'était pas mon intention. Je voulais dire que je n'ai pas avancé depuis plusieurs jours... Je suis complètement découragé...

Enlight, si je poste des messages c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé de solution seul. J'ai eu beaucoup d'autres problèmes pour lesquels je me suis débrouillé. Si personne n'a pu m'aider jusqu'à présent, c'est peut-être parce que ce n'est pas si simple.

----------

## anigel

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Désolé si j'ai froissé certains, ce n'était pas mon intention. Je voulais dire que je n'ai pas avancé depuis plusieurs jours... Je suis complètement découragé...

 

Sur ces points-là je ne dis rien, c'est toujours décourageant quand ça ne marche pas comme on voudrait. Tout le monde sur ce forum a déjà vécu ça, et personne ne te reproche de vouloir "mettre de la distance" entre toi et cette distrib, qui te pose problème. C'est peut-être même souhaitable  :Wink:  !

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Enlight, si je poste des messages c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé de solution seul. J'ai eu beaucoup d'autres problèmes pour lesquels je me suis débrouillé. Si personne n'a pu m'aider jusqu'à présent, c'est peut-être parce que ce n'est pas si simple.

 

Sincèrement, et si je puis me permettre, je suis à peu près certain que tes problèmes, au contraire, sont tout ce qu'il y a de simple à résoudre. Mais tu te disperse trop et tu ne réponds aux questions qu'en donnant des réponses courtes, sans développer. Tu donne de la tête partout, en recompilant ceci, cela, et le reste, et en demandant pourquoi il faudrait faire comme les développeurs de VLC l'indiquent, et pourquoi tu devrais recompiler tout ça pour que VLC fonctionne. J'ai presque envie de te répondre : "parceque les gens qui développent VLC, et qui savent mieux que nous ce dont ce soft a besoin, te disent de le faire". Mais ce serait faire une réponse facile  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

Je vais quand même me permettre un dernier conseil avant de verrouiller ce thread, qui est devenu bien trop bordélique pour qu'on puisse en tirer quoi que ce soit. Si j'étais à ta place, je commencerais par ré-installer sur ma machine un truc que je maîtrise bien (genre une Arch, dans ton cas). Et ensuite, j'essaierai d'avancer pas à pas, en commençant par stabiliser mon système "de base" (noyau, console, syslog et cron). Ensuite, installer X11. Puis un truc léger, genre fluxbox, et ainsi de suite jusqu'à obtenir un truc stable. Si tu rencontre un souci, essaie de t'en sortir seul, et sinon, pose une question précise, simple, et qui ne concerne que ton problème. Passe à la suite seulement quand le problème précédent est résolu. Ainsi tu comprendras mieux comment fonctionne cette distrib, tu comprendras mieux comment fonctionnent les logiciels dont tu te sers, et, finalement, tu auras un système stable, bien conçu, que tu seras en mesure de faire évoluer bien mieux qu'actuellement. Sans compter que, au passage, les autres usagers du forum n'auront pas eu l'impression d'être pris pour des distributeurs automatiques.

----------

